# Black Rhom.....Very Black Rhom.



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I took a few pictures after his move because he was in the perfect spot. The tank is 18" wide.


















This is what he looked like when I started moving him around...just sitting on the bottom, not moving.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

way cool G, he has an awesome shape. oh yeah, and yes, very dark.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Whats normal coloration? Im assuming that its stressed. Otherwise must say that its monstrous!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

PICS ARENT WORKING FOR ME


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> PICS ARENT WORKING FOR ME










same here


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

I third that


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

THEY ARE WORKING NOW THAT IS A BEAST. I CANT BELIEVE YOU ACTUALLY MOVED HIM AROUND WITH YOUR HANDS


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow very sorry to hear about what you went through from your last thread








I am glad to hear that he is doing better...








I am very amazed at how you were petting him and reviveing him....Truly astonishing... :smile:








Pics look great as usual....








He is a monster...









Oh......Pics are working


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dibs.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Man!!!

A great pic of an really nice fish ....








lol.
Nice one..!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Whats normal coloration? Im assuming that its stressed. Otherwise must say that its monstrous!


 Actually, He was that black prior to the move but his tank was darker and harder to get a picture without the flash washing him out. He has lightened up in this new tank I believe because it is just not as darkly decored.....not really sure though. It took him a long time to become that dark in his other tank so hopefully he will darken up again.

You do bring up a good point though...when he is really stressed, he actually turns a lighter color and has a 2" verticle stripe that turns white...it is amazing to see.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Good to see /hear that he's doing well!!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

ARE HIS EYES STILL RED OR HAVE THEY TURNED BLACK NOW?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> ARE HIS EYES STILL RED OR HAVE THEY TURNED BLACK NOW?


 His eyes are red but a very dark red so it is difficult to see unless you are up close with him.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So what size tank is he in now? And why did u move him?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hes about 14" right? comparing based on 18" width. Is that a bump on his chin?

I really like him, is he a high back?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kouma said:


> hes about 14" right? comparing based on 18" width. Is that a bump on his chin?
> 
> I really like him, is he a high back?


 he is 16", I think he looks smaller than that because he is angled in the tank, not just perfectly horizontal!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

very nice fish does he like his new home ?


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

man, he's a monster. awesome pics as usual gurke! glad to see he's getting back to his old self


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

U da man GG







What a beast! How much you want for him


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Fantastic. Damn, i wouldn't have the balls to put my hand near him. You're a lucky man to own a fish of that gargantuan size. Its great that he pulled through.

Hey stiffy, Theres no way GG selling that monster and even if he was you would probably have to spend a $1000.00


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, he is 16+ and he is in a 75 for a while until I get the 120 set up. He is not too fond of his new place because it is next to the geryi shoal and he is constantly trying to get to them so his chin is rubbed up pretty good. 
Jerry is correct...he is not for sale, but thanks. :smile:


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice pics GG, it shows that a fish's color changes due to stress and situation. That is a monster rhom









Oburi


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

precious..oh my precious..send him over i have a nice 100 for him...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats the darkest rhom I've ever seen. Your other pics with the flash like you said made him lighter. Damm GG, I'm JEALOUS!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

These pics answers to the question: "My RHOM isn't black enough!When?...."








Glad you monster is back to normal again.......

jim


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Very nice fish ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

He's great looking


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: looks like a s.niger

sweet coloration


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

nice rhom, is he one of the biggest in captivity? i havent heard of one over 17" (still alive) in captivity.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I can't get enough of that guy.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

~AWESOME~


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I do believe you own the godliest p on p-fury, damn sweet man!


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

Amazing fish GG...he is a monster


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Your pics of that monster never dissapoint me


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> I do believe you own the godliest p on p-fury, damn sweet man!










i will second that :nod: great pics gg and also glad to here he is doing better, damn didn't no you had some trouble come up







keep the pics of this monster comin


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

AWESOME FISH!!!!!!!!


----------

